# vag 1.8t 380whp @20psi GT2560r



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

Dear guys, i never had heard this kind of power coming out from a GT2560r but i achive this massive number on my project at 20psi.

Engine Specs :
JE pistons 83mm bore (allmost 1.9 now) OEM compression
IE rods
ABD racing intake manifold
Tig Art exhaust manifold
power gasket
GT2560R with upgraded wastegate and heat blanket
3" full DP and 3"full Exhaust from 42draft
ACL racing rod bearings and main bearings.
Front mount intercooler with 2.5" piping 
Okada plasma Coils
3" intake pipe with BMC carbon dynamic 85mm
Mishimoto Radiator
STOCK engine head
STOCK Cams
Bosch F5DP0R Spark plug (Audi RS2)
14lbs flywheel
light weight pulleys ECS 
Tune with Unichip Q+ and Idriver module
using Premium Gas Podium 95okt IAD

Big power from 3k to red line 7k virtually no lag. 

380whp/44kgf


----------



## gdoggmoney (Feb 21, 2004)

Take it to another dyno or two. That is ridiculously high....


----------



## jbrehm (May 16, 2006)

Sweet - I need to hit up that place so I can show off what would likely be a 550wHP dyno-sheet


----------



## velocity196 (Feb 19, 2006)

It says BHP, did they measure your drive train resistance also?


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

ive never seen a power curve like that on a 2560, not even my disco had a curse like that.. power came in a bit sooner and the 2560 is still a small frame turbo.. and with a 2L setup.. that power curve should be sooner.. looking at this it looks more like a 2871 or 3071 even :?


----------



## AmIdYfReAk (Nov 8, 2006)

Kinda seems like a VERY loose Hot side. 

.86?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

gotta be a 3071


----------



## kamahao112 (Nov 17, 2007)

gotta be a horse and carrage:laugh:


----------



## dubinsincuwereindiapers (Jan 16, 2008)

WTF? Was this dynoed in Florida?


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

Hey every body, i take this picture of this dyno sheet but it is not the definitive this one was 1.1BAR, soon i will post videos and the actual dyno sheet with 418BHP and 380WHP, i'm not telling you guys wrong specs, trust me i can't belive too but it is really powerfull i break my driveshafts at half today, And yes it is a GT2560R series 4 with inconel turbine. I already ordered bildon driveshafts i have quaife LSD and i'm worried in break my gearbox.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

I live in Brazil, RIo de Janeiro, sea level and high humidity.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

we did more than 50pulls at the dyno and on the same day we dyno a stock porsche carreraGTS and the power matches perfectly so dyno is not wrong.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

Turbo and engine photos.


----------



## darzamat (Jun 1, 2007)

380whp is very optimistic for gt2560.i have made 330-340whp with gt2860 :banghead::screwy:


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

well duh you're making that much power with those $700USD coil packs that you have.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Vracca said:


> Hey every body, i take this picture of this dyno sheet but it is not the definitive this one was 1.1BAR, soon i will post videos and the actual dyno sheet with 418BHP and 380WHP, i'm not telling you guys wrong specs, trust me i can't belive too but it is really powerfull i break my driveshafts at half today, And yes it is a GT2560R series 4 with inconel turbine. I already ordered bildon driveshafts i have quaife LSD and i'm worried in break my gearbox.


418bhp is 367whp with 12% drivetrainloss.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

DanA4 said:


> well duh you're making that much power with those $700USD coil packs that you have.


Ha, ha ... I was going to post the same thing yesterday, but decided to leave it alone. I would want to see a 380whp result if I spent that kind of money too :laugh:

I think we can all agree that there is no way to make 380whp on a 2560r at 20psi without copious fairy dust injection.

No mention here as to what fueling is being used either ...


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Vracca said:


> we did more than 50pulls at the dyno and on the same day we dyno a stock porsche carreraGTS and the power matches perfectly so dyno is not wrong.


I think until you can explain how you've managed to exceed (by 27%) Garrett's own claim of a 330bhp max, no one is going to believe this made 418bhp. Especially at 20psi.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

ok i know why its 380hp . the gt2560r is rated for 330hp and he lives in brazil. they run straight 97% ethanol in their cars in brazil so i can see him making 380horse power


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

something isn't right..gotta be cams and like 95octane


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

babarber said:


> ok i know why its 380hp . the gt2560r is rated for 330hp and he lives in brazil. they run straight 97% ethanol in their cars in brazil so i can see him making 380horse power


He said he's running 95oct gas. No mention of straight ethanol.

Also, the 2560r is 330 *BHP* rated. He is claiming 418bhp. 380whp.

What injectors are these? Bosch red tops?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

i can totally see 330whp-350whp on 22psi and 95 out of that turbo..but that is A LOT of hot air up top...tons of meth and some octane, possibilities..but it is a tiny,choked turbo.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

Vegeta Gti said:


> i can totally see 330whp-350whp on 22psi and 95 out of that turbo..but that is A LOT of hot air up top...tons of meth and some octane, possibilities..but it is a tiny,choked turbo.


ok i didnt see the 95octane gas then i have no clue !


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

100oct i can see it, but something doesn't add up...if there was a lot of self tuning/tweaking goin on,etc i can see it..but this seems liek it is being said as an out of the box my setup it makes way too much power. but..then again..i mak emore than most people thought was possible on a 3071


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

how much power do you make with a 3071?


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

keep waiting.....more dyno's to come :]


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

hey everybody, i just put this thread here to show the impressive result that i achive it is a surprise for me too, we were expecting something like 340BHP, i will make some videos, it is really fast with almost no turbo lag.
Our Premium gas Petrobras called "podium" has 24% of alcohol on blend in US the normal unit for octane is (RON) so the PODIUM gas has 100oct (RON) and 95Ioct(IAD).
I'm surprise with the results, i don't know why it is making that much power i think that could be the podim gas... 

somebody knows how much power(HP)/torque(kgf) the 02j 5 speed gear box handle? (w/ quaife lsd)????



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

ok that explains alot you guys have better/ higher octane fuel. and for the o2j gearbox i would say danger zone comes in at about 400-450hp a careful driver could probably get 500lb/ft tq out of it these are just ball parks numbers from what i hear from other vag drivers i have never messed up my o2j because im only running 296whp. if i go more im going to use an o2m transmission which is capable of much more abuse


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

ahh..ok..yeah, with 100 RON rating your about spot on..def some incredible numbers, i feel like there is a mod missing though....


the 02J is a good box, a lot of people hate it, but then again, a lot of people don't drive correctly and dont truly know a good shifting technique...i've had mine with over 400whp for 3 years. it is a TDi trans though :] with a peloquin:beer:


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

About the Gear box, i must have to be careful? my fear is not to break it when shifting but on full load aceleration it could break? last week i break my driveshaft now im ordering a pair of bildon shaft my fear is now to break the gearbox because before the bildon my oem shaft works like a fuse now all the load goes to the gear box with quaife lsd.... what you guys with experience on big power vags using 02j could advise me? I'm already using an oil "Motul Grear FF" that i heard it help on the gearbox lifetime...


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

as long as you dont shift over 7500 rpms and are easy on the clutching( no dumping the clutch) you should be fine and if your that worried about it when you accelerate dont use over 70% throttle until like after 3500/4k rpms


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

honestly i dont even believe this is your dyno man. wheres the power surge that generally happens when your boost comes on. thats probably the dyno from the porsche from earlier. do you have the chart that shows your afr and your boost. 

honestly that looks like a dyno for a naturally aspirated car, having its max power at redline.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

I made this videos during the tuning.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

I would replace your billet crank pulley if I were you for a damper type...

very bad not to have a damper pulley...


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

im not saying your lying or anything but i still dont understand your torque/power curve its highly unnatural for a boosted engine especially with a smaller frame turbo like that. you should hit max torque about 3k-4k rpms. how did you manage this?


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Vracca said:


> I made this videos during the tuning.


To me it still seems odd that u don't have a spike in power from full boost onset. That dyno only shows ur dyno and no other parameters. There's also dyno correction as well which can skew your hp to whatever you want. I'm not saying u didn't dyno your car I'm just saying it probably is not your true hp for as few mods as u have done to your car from stock. 

When I dyno my car next month I'll have the dyno operator adjust the correction settings and show u how u can falsely run any hp u want the car to push. U can make a 3cyl ford festival show 500 hp if u wanted to.


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

what gear did you dyno in? 

those runs seemed awfully short for a 4th gear pull, even a 3rd gear pull. 

I believe that you would've made 380hp in 2nd gear :laugh:


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> I would replace your billet crank pulley if I were you for a damper type...
> 
> very bad not to have a damper pulley...


why??


----------



## Nevaeh_Speed (Jul 9, 2004)

I read somewhere is puts a heavy stress on the crank bearings, and you don't wanna damage one of those.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

Vracca said:


> why??


They dont dampen vibrations and the further you rev out, the more the vibrations.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

About the power curve, the unichip tuner (my friend) try to get the most smooth power curve using the n75 for progressive boost e etc i don't know exacly but he did it.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

all the pulls was with 4th gear it is fast pull because the power come from bottom. after the pull you can see the red number of the speedometer decelerating 151KM/h but the top speed was 225kmh with 4th gear.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> They dont dampen vibrations and the further you rev out, the more the vibrations.


which one do you recommend?

my car rev only 7k.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Vracca said:


> which one do you recommend?
> 
> my car rev only 7k.


The only brand I see everyone runnin is fluidamper. Seems like a solid product.

When u had ur engine apart is there a reason u did t redo your head??


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

damn. if your hitting 380hp on a gt25 you must be loving it! I swear I never believed you could hit such numbers, as I always thought that with a gt28rs i was expecting to see numbers around 300hp maybe a little higher depending on mods and tuning. So with that in mind, I always thought that if I wanted to achieve around 400hp I would need to use a gt3071 atleast, and my car would have to have modifications to hit or pass the 400hp mark. So in the past I used a t4 ar.63, now im using a precision 60-61, which I would consider the same as an ar.70, the power is beutiful, but I have to deal with the lag  a 380hp setup using a gt25? wow virtually no lag, were talking about a great track car, quarter mile car, and amazing power. If this is correct, your making me hungry to get a gt28rs, I would buy aftermarket cams, port and polish, throttle body, intake manifold and be so happy to hit 360-400hp with a gt28rs. The fast response is amazing and so worth it. 

1 question. On the dyno sheets, I always thought smaller turbos would have a fast rough torque spike or response. This dyno looks similiar to a T series powerband, which is smoother because of size and lag, but even a T series still hits its point of full boost where you see a spike in torque. In the video, that was a 4th gear pull?


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Nothing makes sense about the whole set up. In my mind, even the uprated fuel doesn't account for how the power curve turns out.

How are you getting 418bhp worth of cfm from a 2560r @ 20 psi?


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

05GTIMarine said:


> The only brand I see everyone runnin is fluidamper. Seems like a solid product.
> 
> When u had ur engine apart is there a reason u did t redo your head??


I rev my engine out to 8.5k rpms. when I would do that with my factory balancer, my flywheel bolts would come loose after a few pulls. only took a couple times of having to spend a day to retorque those ****ers for me to try out a fluidampr. 

after I installed the fluidampr, no more loose flywheel bolts, and I rev out to 8.5k rpms daily lol. 

I think that's testament enough to the product. engine is quieter now too.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

TheBossQ said:


> Nothing makes sense about the whole set up. In my mind, even the uprated fuel doesn't account for how the power curve turns out.
> 
> How are you getting 418bhp worth of cfm from a 2560r @ 20 psi?


And all this time we were shocked when people cleared 300whp with the 28r. Who knew it could do almost 100bhp more than its rated on a stock head, manifold, and such low psi...


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> after I installed the fluidampr, no more loose flywheel bolts, and I rev out to 8.5k rpms daily lol.


My car rev only 7k, i really need one fluidampr even with oem 7k rev? thank you!


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

i will make some videos of the car against my friend`s S4 2.7t with upgraded hybrid KKKs from rs6, with 500bhp.


----------



## DanA4 (Feb 28, 2011)

Vracca said:


> My car rev only 7k, i really need one fluidampr even with oem 7k rev? thank you!


fluidampr is a good idea no matter what you rev to. it absorbs a ****load of the vibrations from the engine.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> 1 question. On the dyno sheets, I always thought smaller turbos would have a fast rough torque spike or response. This dyno looks similiar to a T series powerband, which is smoother because of size and lag, but even a T series still hits its point of full boost where you see a spike in torque. In the video, that was a 4th gear pull?


yes 4th gear, i think it is smooth without spike because the tuner did it using the n75 to progressive boost like an original car with continuous and smooth powerband. i think so.... He said they spend alot of time on dyno trying to let the power band like a original car.


----------



## babarber (Nov 3, 2008)

well if u were looking for the original power band of the 1.8t your way off. the 1.8t spikes to max toque and holds it for nearly 3k rpms. honestly that looks like some kinda honda power band next to no power down low and all power in the upper rev range


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

Vracca said:


> My car rev only 7k, i really need one fluidampr even with oem 7k rev? thank you!


i have a measly frankenturbo and i want to get a fluidamper eventually. its the same concept as a harmonic balancer on amercan muscles. it absorbs vibrations and helps balance out the rotational forces. this equates to longer engine internals life span along with less chance of breaking something such as a crank or slipping bearings and whatnot. with enough vibrations anything can come loose as cincy summed it up. 

who wouldnt want a smoother more balanced running engine?

as for your claims of 400+ hp on a small frame turbo where companies like apr and unitronic struggle to pull those numbers after thousands of dollars of research and fully built race engines on gt 28 and gt30 engines seems to amaze everyone in here. especially on a cam not designed for top end power, and not on a ported and polished top end to allow the flow needed to sustain operational conditions at that power level. 

if this is indeed true that all you need for 400 hp is a 1.9L and a gt25 then i want to see what your tuner can do with a "big turbo".


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

definetely. I want to see a video of you race, it will answer some questions. I need to see how your car does a fourth gear pull relating to your dyno sheets powerband. Racing a 500hp car is nice too. You seem to be really sure and commiting to stick to these dyno results. The reason I was being skeptical is because I feel there is something wrong, like either the engine was highly modified, your turbo is bigger then a gt25, or the dyno sheets your printing are confusing me. The reason I think something is wrong is because I do not think its possible for such a tiny turbo to hit over 300hp, yet alone 380hp? And even if your fuel is greater, thats not enough octane to say its what makes up for such increases in HP. Dude either my car is just a slow piece of a junk, or I am right but I cant see BARELY 300hp on a gt25 and thats with engine mods. I can see 300hp or a little over at the most on a gt28rs. hitting 360-400+ on a 3071. And going on.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

rosasjonathan said:


> definetely. I want to see a video of you race, it will answer some questions. I need to see how your car does a fourth gear pull relating to your dyno sheets powerband. Racing a 500hp car is nice too. You seem to be really sure and commiting to stick to these dyno results. The reason I was being skeptical is because I feel there is something wrong, like either the engine was highly modified, your turbo is bigger then a gt25, or the dyno sheets your printing are confusing me. The reason I think something is wrong is because I do not think its possible for such a tiny turbo to hit over 300hp, yet alone 380hp? And even if your fuel is greater, thats not enough octane to say its what makes up for such increases in HP. Dude either my car is just a slow piece of a junk, or I am right but I cant see BARELY 300hp on a gt25 and thats with engine mods. I can see 300hp or a little over at the most on a gt28rs. Around 350-400 on a 3071. And going on.


Its a gt28r. They are rated 330hp and have made 300whp on a 1.8t. More than that is a stretch.


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/catelog/Turbochargers/GT25/GT2560R_466541_4.htm

thats the turbo you claim to have.

and this is the turbo that is in the power range that you are making.
http://www.turbobygarrett.com/turbobygarrett/catelog/Turbochargers/GT30/GT3076R_700382_12.htm

something IS NOT right in your claim. i do alot of researching all the time as i have nothing better to do. i have sat here for hours trying to figure out what i want to do for setups for my project motor and cannot believe your statement that you make 400 hp on such a small turbo. if you can prove your facts and show that your not going outside of the safe performance level of the turbo i may go this route.


----------



## Gulfstream (Jul 28, 2010)

Id say try a different dyno.


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

o voce tuner ta falhar merde.. its not possible to achieve those figures with that power curve.. thats like a curve you see on a GT30 or GT35 even.. the power is way to up top, and if your tuner had to adjust the power band to the n75 boost progression or whatever that is exactly, you would feel a crap load of a lag for your power to come up top like that


----------



## umphufu (Mar 17, 2008)

Gulfstream said:


> Id say try a different dyno.


+1


----------



## 05GTIMarine (Nov 11, 2008)

umphufu said:


> +1


+2


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

Relax it is just numbers, i'm not crazy i know that is too much power from this small frame turbo maybe atp turbo sent me the wrong turbo because i know that i bought the GT2560r series 4 with inconel turbine wheel and housing, i took many photos of the turbo and for me its look like a gt2560r. but soon i will post some videos of the car racing with some oem cars like porsches and bmws, i have to wait for the bildon axes this parts spend a month to arrive in Brazil. 
i think big companies like APR, unitronic etc.. make the tuning respecting the polution laws...


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Vracca said:


> Relax it is just numbers, i'm not crazy i know that is too much power from this small frame turbo maybe atp turbo sent me the wrong turbo because i know that i bought the GT2560r series 4 with inconel turbine wheel and housing, i took many photos of the turbo and for me its look like a gt2560r. but soon i will post some videos of the car racing with some oem cars like porsches and bmws, i have to wait for the bildon axes this parts spend a month to arrive in Brazil.
> i think big companies like APR, unitronic etc.. make the tuning respecting the polution laws...


Hey man, it's cool. Everyone in here is being very cool. And you have a really nice set up. Very well put together. 

But ... you defended your numbers pretty strongly in several posts, but without any technical explanation.

When people who know see something like this, it's not in their nature to just let it go. If it's legitimate, we like to know what the formula is. But when it just doesn't make sense, it just doesn't. And until a valid answer is given, the questions will keep coming.

Anyway, nice car and good job. Keep up the good work and definitely post those racing videos. :beer:


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

yeah i agree, the reason people are skeptical is because if your numbers are true, and when this puzzle is put together. you have opened up a new door for the eyes of people with interests of big turbo. for example, me! i use a precision 60-61 ar.70 . i get considerable lag but this is the turbo i am using to be capable of reaching the numbers you are reaching. if i could make the same numbers on a gt25, I would throw this turbo away and go gt25 all day. Like you said in your first post, virtually no lag. I would love virtually no lag. On another note, based on peoples experience with these turbos (gt25,gt28rs,gt3071,precision,t-series,etc..) and setups, nobody has ever came up and posted a setup reaching these numbers using a gt25. To hear its possible, would be amazing, because after achieving high HP, the next thing you wish for is to terminate the turbo lag, the throttle response lag.

I feel kind of bad that I am skeptical of your build and numbers, but its just, I never thought it was possible, so until I am 100% sure that you are making this power using a gt25, I wont think its possible. other then that, your setup is great, top of the line stuff, I am so curious to know what numbers you will make with those amazing IE cams that just came out, a fully built head ported and polished, bigger throttle body with the intake mani. 

basically man. if its true your making about 400hp with the gt25, then keep the gt25 because virtually no lag is amazing. and i want you to consider upgrading your cams to IE cams and fully building the head porting it and polishing it, and then tell us what numbers you get. because for sure you will see a great increase in power, 400hp to around 480-500hp easily I would say?


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

i'm studying engineering i always try to use engineering on my hobbies and during this project i tried to use my knowloge i chose all parts with efficency in mind, i had terrible problems with fitment, one think that i put in focus was the air flow, i made all the intake with 3'' diameter including the garrett inlet turbo flange i also choose the BMC air box that treat the air to keep a smooth vortex inside the intake piping, same with exhaust manifold smooth curves, i tried to spend less energy as possible on the entire system using heat insulation, turbine blanket to keep the energy on the system and maximize the exhaust flow efficiency the charger piping have reflexive isulation to keep the charger air cooler as possible, power gaskets, light weight parts to not lose energy on where you dont need, stroker pistons, and coil plugs with higher current for strong detonation maximizing the combustion efficiency, i'm young only 21 and i don't know much about engine tune so i can't say about timing, n75 management and things related to the tune.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> rosasjonathan
> yeah i agree, the reason people are skeptical is because if your numbers are true, and when this puzzle is put together. you have opened up a new door for the eyes of people with interests of big turbo. for example, me! i use a precision 60-61 ar.70 . i get considerable lag but this is the turbo i am using to be capable of reaching the numbers you are reaching. if i could make the same numbers on a gt25, I would throw this turbo away and go gt25 all day. Like you said in your first post, virtually no lag. I would love virtually no lag. On another note, based on peoples experience with these turbos (gt25,gt28rs,gt3071,precision,t-series,etc..) and setups, nobody has ever came up and posted a setup reaching these numbers using a gt25. To hear its possible, would be amazing, because after achieving high HP, the next thing you wish for is to terminate the turbo lag, the throttle response lag.
> 
> I feel kind of bad that I am skeptical of your build and numbers, but its just, I never thought it was possible, so until I am 100% sure that you are making this power using a gt25, I wont think its possible. other then that, your setup is great, top of the line stuff, I am so curious to know what numbers you will make with those amazing IE cams that just came out, a fully built head ported and polished, bigger throttle body with the intake mani.
> ...


first i had it in mind, i want a car with a good power but i also want a fast response so i choose this turbo, i made a research before order the gt2560r and i found some good numbers using this turbo on nissan silvia det sr20. i think small things on entire system helps alot to achive good power, the 1.8t head is a piece of art with 5 valves that extend the heat transfer efficiency to 90%, polished ducts are a good idea but ported i don't think if it is a good idea because the original shape of the intake tunel of the head are designed to acelerate the air creating a smooth flow without turbulence, make it bigger you can efect the aerodinamic eficiency you need someone with good experience to do this job.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

sorry for my the bad english, i have some difficult to explain myself, especially technical specs and techniques.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

Some Random parts of the car.


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Vracca said:


> sorry for my the bad english, i have some difficult to explain myself, especially technical specs and techniques.


Your English is much better than our Portuguese 

It sounds like you did a really great job with the car. Like everyone else said, I think the one thing that is very important is the crank dampener. If you don't want to spend the money on the Fluidampr, then at least use the stock dampener. The lightweight crank pulleys are bad for the engine in the long run.

Desejo-lhe boa sorte!


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> Your English is much better than our Portuguese
> 
> It sounds like you did a really great job with the car. Like everyone else said, I think the one thing that is very important is the crank dampener. If you don't want to spend the money on the Fluidampr, then at least use the stock dampener. The lightweight crank pulleys are bad for the engine in the long run.
> 
> Desejo-lhe boa sorte!


Thank you my friend, i will follow your advice about the dampener pulley, i have to order the Fluidampr but it will spend more than one month to arrive here in brazil =(


----------



## TheBossQ (Aug 15, 2009)

Vracca said:


> Thank you my friend, i will follow your advice about the dampener pulley, i have to order the Fluidampr but it will spend more than one month to arrive here in brazil =(


I sure could use a vacation. Brazil sounds like a really good idea. I could have the Fluidampr to you this week


----------



## Vegeta Gti (Feb 13, 2003)

turbo numbers are being pushed these days....i mean shiat..i am makin weeeellllll over 400whp on a 3071...and still a 1.8l


----------



## groundupjetta (Feb 1, 2010)

So podia se brazuca pra faze uns milagre desse 

I think the "secret" for the smooth powerband and the big number here is the boost control (n75 in this case), been able to gradualy increase boost as it keeps the turbo running efficiently through the entire powerband and only pushes it allowing full boost at the end.

If he where doing the opposite, tuning around the turbine flow then it would be just another 1.8t with a gt2560r producing a lot heat on the lower rpm range killing any chances of making power.

Do note that for about half of the powerband he was still under 200hp even though he was in boost


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Vracca said:


> why??


because this could happen. owner ran a neuspeed billet crank pulley, no damper, so resonance is uncontrolled... and resulted in this carnage.
stick with OE pulley or if upgrading Fluid Damper










ALSO, can you ask what software they are using with their Dastek dyno, as I run Dastek and the software looks different to mine

thanks


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> can you ask what software they are using with their Dastek dyno, as I run Dastek and the software looks different to mine


For sure! in my car we used an Unichip Q+ to manage the engine changing the original signals that comes from the ECU and an I-driver to control directly the injectors, this way is much easer to tune the car using all the original systems. i don't know what you guys from us think about the new Unichip generation Q+ but in Brazil they are doing a good job like no one.


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

So if this really 380bhp like the pic in the first post shows, its about 323whp. Not completely out of the realm of possibility for the turbo, but deff not at 20psi, stock head and intake. Thats more like 280whp from APR dynos.


----------



## Vracca (Mar 29, 2011)

> because this could happen. owner ran a neuspeed billet crank pulley, no damper, so resonance is uncontrolled... and resulted in this carnage.
> stick with OE pulley or if upgrading Fluid Damper


WTF!! Resonance topple bridges!! HAHA

this was your engine? how much power did you have on it?


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

cincytt, i believe he states it is 380hp to the wheels, 380whp, he also achieved around 418whp at his max as well. which is amazing. if it was only really 320whp i dont think people would be as skeptical. the reason people are skeptical and want this figured out is because hes using a gt25 and is putting out numbers that you achieve using ATLEAST a gt3071..... and a gt3071 is considerably a lot bigger then the tiny gt25....

okay enough is enough. this thread is getting super annoying, i need answers man. we need to solve this mystery, everybody needs to know. im pretty sure theres some people like me, who want this answered as well, and dont want to keep this repitition of going back and fourth. this needs to be answered, so i can know is this REAL legitimate, or is something incorrect with the numbers.

post the video of you boosting, racing, or just on the street doing pulls, i want to see you do pulls specially in third and fourth gear.

we need to know whats going on. btw... your not running race gas and a race gas tune are you??


----------



## cincyTT (May 11, 2006)

rosasjonathan said:


> cincytt, i believe he states it is 380hp to the wheels, 380whp, he also achieved around 418whp at his max as well. which is amazing. if it was only really 320whp i dont think people would be as skeptical. the reason people are skeptical and want this figured out is because hes using a gt25 and is putting out numbers that you achieve using ATLEAST a gt3071..... and a gt3071 is considerably a lot bigger then the tiny gt25....


The only thing shown is 380bhp in the pic in the first post. There is also no rpm given to show the power band either. We all know nothing he posted can be correct since the psi given is still 40whp more than if he converted it.


----------



## badger5 (Nov 17, 2003)

Vracca said:


> WTF!! Resonance topple bridges!! HAHA
> 
> this was your engine? how much power did you have on it?


not mine thankfully. I would never fit a "bling" billet crank pulley and am aware of harmonics and their destructive power. It broke the forged crank. Forces and twists on it are massive.

engine was 450bhp type power levels. Leon Cupra R racecar of a friend/fellow competitor. 25 laps and it did this. Was an all new motor before it grenaded.


----------



## rosasjonathan (Jul 3, 2011)

wow, for his block to crack like that. this man must of been doing serious high rpm shifts. definetely not 7k shifts, more like 8k-9k shifts


----------

